# Teen charged in city stabbing



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NEW BEDFORD — A New Bedford teenager was charged with stabbing a 44-year-old man multiple times yesterday. 
Police received a call reporting a man lying in the middle of the intersection of Glennon and Edison streets at about 2:15 p.m. When they arrived, they found the victim, later identified as Bobbil Gales, 44, naked and bleeding from what seemed to be multiple stab wounds. 
Due to the severity of his injuries, emergency workers brought him to the Rhode Island Trauma Center. 
Preliminary investigation showed that Mr. Gales was sleeping and, at some point, was woken up by two men who entered his apartment and were standing over him with a gun, police spokesman Capt. Richard Spirlet said. The men demanded money and a struggle ensued, during which Mr. Gales was stabbed and the a shot was fired, although police were unclear of who pulled the trigger. 
The suspects fled and Mr. Gales went out into street for assistance, Capt. Spirlet said. 
While officers were interviewing Mr. Gales at the hospital, 17-year-old Richard Hazzard, of 22 Jean St., came into the emergency room with a gunshot wound to his arm. Police said the teenager gave several inconsistent stories describing the cause of his injury. Meanwhile, investigators determined that he was a person of interest in the stabbing. 
He was charged with home invasion and armed assault with intent to murder. 
Police are still searching for a second suspect.

Anyone with information about the case can contact the police detectives division at 508-991-6320 or the anonymous tip line at 508-961-4584.


----------

